# Toms Rapid mini canister filter



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

does anyone know if Big Al's North York carries the rapid canister filter, I checked scarb but they don't carry it and it's Out of stock online.
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Canister-Filters_Rapids-Mini-Canister-C-80_9902081_102.html?tc=default


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

I was in the North York store today, did not notice if they had the Tom filter, but they did have the marineland HOT canisters, http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Canister-Filters_HOT-Magnum-Filter_9493505_102.html?tc=fish they are on sale as well.

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------

